# Amir khan is one dumb cunt



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Pics of him all over twitter 

Apperently got caught getting naked with some bird on Skype 

If its him he is one thick cunt


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

Amir Khan making a reckless mistake and leaving himself exposed and vulnerable? This doesn't sound like the man I know


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Only four people in Western civilisation have not been caught getting naked on the internet.

Oh and pics...


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

tdw said:


> Amir Khan making a reckless mistake and leaving himself exposed and vulnerable? This doesn't sound like the man I know


That's good


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

tdw said:


> Amir Khan making a reckless mistake and leaving himself exposed and vulnerable? This doesn't sound like the man I know


:lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Apparently there's a vid of him wanking etc


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh dear


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Dunno who's more heartbroken, Faryl or Saj.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Dunno who's more heartbroken, Faryl or Saj.


:lol:


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

It's fake.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

I propose that from now on we refer to Amir Khan on here as the "Sex Rat".


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Every time Khan does something like this I like him more and more. He's just a lad. I don't think any of you would tell a burd that fit you wouldn't show her your dick on snapchat if she offered to flash the gash.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Good lad Amir.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Yep 

He is a man who has needs.

Masturbation is a great creation.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Yep
> 
> He is a man who has needs.
> 
> Masturbation is a great creation.


It might help his non existent power, keep cracking away Amir mix it up with your left hand too.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

No wonder he is so chinny , the guy wanks 2 much


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

All it means is he'll just need additional eye tests.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

tdw said:


> Amir Khan making a reckless mistake and leaving himself exposed and vulnerable? This doesn't sound like the man I know


:lol:


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

What was it that Ellerbe said about Alvarez and his management?



> _
> "Their management put out about how they were willing to fight at a catchweight, because his management was inept, we take advantage of those kind of things, they put him at a disadvantage, his management did"_


They will be all over this, Khan is damaged goods, for the taking and not serious anymore. Living a reckless unprofessional life that he is no longer in control of, who doesnt really care about boxing or his safety in the ring anymore. He has no authority in his life anymore, nobody to advise him, his family are just as hopeless, because all they do is profit out of him. He is surrounded by leeches, bad people and sick people. He is also a wounded animal, slowly dieing in the bushes. Mayweather's team will be licking their lips at this opportunity. Mainly from a business perspective. The fight is as easy as they come. Whats going on with Khan at the moment is nothing short of ridiculous and embarrassing. He swapped trainer, has hardly improved and has gotten even worse outside of the ring. He is now not only an embarrassment to himself but also his religion. I really dont know why as good as a trainer as Virgil Hunter is, is wasting his time on this piece of shit, who no longer cares about himself outside of the ring, never mind in it.

I reckon Khan in the UK will be next. End this fucking idiot cunt once and for all. Put him out of his misery. Bring him back down to earth. It might even do him good!


----------



## SouthpawSlayer (Jun 13, 2012)

fuckin hell khan has turned me around, used to dislike him but he seems a cool dude


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

- DC - said:


> What was it that Ellerbe said about Alvarez and his management?
> 
> They will be all over this, Khan is damaged goods, for the taking and not serious anymore. Living a reckless unprofessional life that he is no longer in control of, who doesnt really care about boxing or his safety in the ring anymore. He has no authority in his life anymore, nobody to advise him, his family are just as hopeless, because all they do is profit out of him. He is surrounded by leeches, bad people and sick people. He is also a wounded animal, slowly dieing in the bushes. Mayweather's team will be licking their lips at this opportunity. Mainly from a business perspective. The fight is as easy as they come. Whats going on with Khan at the moment is nothing short of ridiculous and embarrassing. He swapped trainer, has hardly improved and has gotten even worse outside of the ring. He is now not only an embarrassment to himself but also his religion. I really dont know why as good as a trainer as Virgil Hunter is, is wasting his time on this piece of shit, who no longer cares about himself outside of the ring, never mind in it.
> 
> I reckon Khan in the UK will be next. End this fucking idiot cunt once and for all. Put him out of his misery. Bring him back down to earth. It might even do him good!


Calm down Craney, he only got caught smashing off a round. It happens to the best of us.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Amir Khan has been of the rails outside of the ring for ages, so its no surprise what has happened inside the ring!

You'd have thought he'd get his act together when he changed trainer.....obviously not.


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

Legend!


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> It's fake.


how do you know this?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Even if he did, so what? Maybe it's just that what fighters do outside the ring isn't of interest to me - unless it's rape or murder, or something. In which case they can fuck off.


----------



## onourway (May 19, 2013)

mishima said:


> how do you know this?


Lazarus knows exactly what Amir's erect cock looks like.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

onourway said:


> Lazarus knows exactly what Amir's erect cock looks like.


:lol:


----------



## Jun Fan (Aug 4, 2013)

Lol fair play to him!


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Amir's a national treasure in my eyes after this


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

He is an idiot for doing this when it could end up all over the papers and land him in bother with his wife.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Aye its really legendary cheating on his new wife. Something to be proud of... :huh


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

The model said

''he was jumping in and out of range really fast and fapping really fast and then out of nowhere he took a massive shot to the chin all i heard was a roar and loud bang and he bounced up jelly legged and tried to continue on but the damage was done and it was stopped midway into round 2.''


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Like his trainer said, Amir really needs to start concentrating on his boxing as if it's actually his job, rather than something he does for 16 weeks a year.


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Anyone seen broners latest picture he posted?


----------



## SouthpawSlayer (Jun 13, 2012)

yeah broner defo won by ko in the first round when it comes to cock size


----------

